# 35 mẫu câu giao tiếp bán hàng bằng tiếng Anh thông dụng 2021



## Leehuonggg (23/12/21)

35 mẫu câu giao tiếp bán hàng bằng tiếng Anh thông dụng 2021
Mua bán, giao dịch thương mại là các hoạt động diễn ra hàng ngày. Đó cũng là lý do vì sao mà tiếng Anh giao tiếp bán hàng lại được rất nhiều người quan tâm. Nếu bạn không phải một người bán hàng, bạn vẫn nên biết một chút giao tiếp bán hàng tiếng Anh để có thể tự tin mua sắm khi đi du lịch, du học... 
trung tâm tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho người mất gốc

1. Các mẫu câu tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho nhân viên bán hàng
 1.1. Mẫu câu Tiếng Anh giới thiệu sản phẩm, chào hàng 
Trong một số lĩnh vực để giới thiệu các sản phẩm mới, bạn sẽ cần cần tiếng Anh giao tiếp bán hàng giày da hay tiếng Anh giao tiếp chuyên ngành may.
•    These items are on sale today 🠪 Những mặt hàng này đang được giảm giá hôm nay

1.2. Mẫu câu giao tiếp Tiếng Anh tư vấn và gợi ý sản phẩm cho khách
Sự hỗ trợ tư vấn tận tình sẽ là yếu tố quan trọng thúc đẩy việc kinh doanh, bán hàng hiệu quả. Vì thế, dưới đây chúng tôi sẽ “mách” bạn một số mẫu câu giúp tự tin khi trao đổi. Đây cũng là cách luyện nói tiếng Anh giao tiếp khá hiệu quả cho các bạn đấy.
•    Would you like to try it on? 🠪 Bạn có muốn mặc thử nó không?
1.3. Mẫu câu hỏi thông tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho nhân viên bán hàng tin sản phẩm khách hàng cần 
•    Is it for a girl or a boy?
1.4.  Mẫu câu yêu cầu được giúp đỡ
•    I have a favor to ask of you
2. Lưu ý khi học các tình huống giao tiếp tiếng Anh bán hàng
Không phải ai cũng có một nền tảng tiếng Anh tốt ngay từ đầu để có thể dễ dàng trang bị cho mình một lượng kiến thức cần thiết cho việc bán hàng. Nhiều bạn phải bắt đầu từ con số không và học tiếng Anh cho người bán hàng để phục vụ cho công việc của mình. Việc hội thoại tiếng Anh theo chủ đề sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn nhiều. Vậy nên, bạn cần lưu ý vài vấn đề sau:
3. Đăng ký khóa học tại trung tâm Anh ngữ TEL Academy
Không chỉ có kho từ vựng phong phú tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho nhân viên bán hàng với chủ đề bán hàng mua sắm thú vị, TEL Academy còn giúp bạn luyện phát âm tiếng Anh chuẩn như người bản xứ bằng công nghệ nhận diện giọng nói độc quyền nhờ Trí Tuệ Nhân Tạo (AI) với nhiều lớp tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc.
Hãy chuẩn bị cho mình nền tảng tiếng Anh ngay từ hôm nay, chắc chắn công việc của bạn sẽ có nhiều khởi sắc đấy!
Hãy inbox trực tiếp với fanpage TEL Academy để được hỗ trợ ngay lập tức về tiếng Anh trong bán hàng nhé!


----------

